# Stab City! RPG - A "Michael Baysian Anime Magical Realism" assassination story game



## Cheneybeast (Sep 10, 2013)

Stab City! RPG Kickstarter

Stab City! is a role playing game about deadly assassins and murderous foes. It is a story game, designed to create "Michael Baysian Anime Magical Realism" adventures, which is a thing that did not exist until Stab City! came along. It's a game about secretive cabals and mysterious organizations battling in the shadows, a world of gritty intrigue, cigarette stubs and dark, rainy nights. It is also a game about ninjas, supervillains and massive special effects budgets. It is one part grindhouse crime story, one part high budget summer action movie, and several parts weird. Stab City! finally answers important questions that people want to know. What would have happened if Haruki Murakami had directed Fast And Furious 6? What would Robert Rodriguez's film adaptation of No More Heroes have looked like? How about Zack Snyder's gritty reboot of The Venture Brothers? Or Hideo Kojima's Saints Row: The Third?




Stab City! is designed as a game for 3-7 people to play in a single short evening. The game has been designed from the ground up for quick play and simplicity, and to be approachable to new players. It is best played with a sense of wicked humor and a round of daiquiris. Rather than restricting myself to following the example set by traditional role playing games, Stab City! draws inspiration from video games and board games as much as RPGs in making the rules of play. One player takes the role of the Pit Boss, setting up the scenario and guiding the episode forward, while the remaining players are Assassins, the deadly inhabitants of Cuba's secret city.



A rules preview is available on the Kickstarter. All backers, regardless of level, get access to a fully playable playtest version of the game, and backers at the Asesino Electronico level ($10) and higher will receive additional playtest packets as I tweak the rules based on playtest feedback.
Character creation is fast and simple, taking no more than a few minutes. It's designed for maximum flexibility, letting you play everything from an ex-spook to a cyborg mercenary. When you create a character, there are no lists of choices to pore over; you get to define your Edges. You simply write down what you think fits your character best. "Contacts in the Mossad," "Master of disguise," and "Chromed cyber-arm with built in vibro-blade" are all equally acceptable choices.
The game utilizes a unique playing card based rule set instead of dice. The rules are simple, allowing people with no experience to learn as they play. Stab City! has a very narrative focused challenge system that allows for incredible flexibility in the rules. The exactly same challenge mechanic can cover anything from ninja ambushes and SWAT team assaults, to tense negotiations, car chases, and hacking a computer network. These challenges encourage the players to grab the narrative by the throat by allowing them to describe their actions in a way that emphasizes having fun over realism or fiddly rules.



For those fight scenes during a game that feature awesome set pieces or particularly exciting foes, Stab City!'s Showdown system is used. The Pit Boss will set up the Battle Grid, made up of a deck of cards.These scenes use a combat system designed to balance rule simplicity with tactical complexity. Assassins use cards to jockey for position and attempt to defeat their foes or achieve objectives in a grid skirmish game.

YO CLICK ME I'M A LINK


----------



## Cheneybeast (Sep 13, 2013)

We just funded! Time to start hitting some stretch goals!


----------

